
JSX Alternative: Sowing Machine - harrysolovay
https://github.com/harrysolovay/sowing-machine
======
harrysolovay
I just released this React UI toolchain / JSX alternative, which is part
babel-plugin & part runtime lib. It would mean a lot to me to get your
feedback! Please let me know what you like, what you dislike, areas that need
improvement, feature requests / ideas, etc.

Thank you so much!

Kind regards,

Harry

~~~
sultan9
Recently I released similar library ([https://github.com/sultan99/react-on-
lambda](https://github.com/sultan99/react-on-lambda)).

We solve same problem but we went with different approaches I made a wrapper
and you babel-plugin.

Does your plugin transpile code to React.createElement or it still wraps to
some other function?

I found code snippet in your documentation: _c( _s('div', [ [{some: 'prop'}],
[_s('span', _x, [['neat']]), _s('span', _x, [['syntax']])], ]), )

Looks like you wrap code with some other functions?

